# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Coolchti] un ptit nouveau du nord

## coolchti

Bonjour a tous,

Me voila Coolchti, Lillois, 32 ans et dbutant dans la programmation VBA/Access.

Je travaille dans les RH et je n'ai jamais eu de formation dans le domaine de l'informatique. 

Par le pass, j'ai travaill dans une socut ditant des logiels de GRH, et c'est de l que j'ai commenc  crire quelques scripts de base (sous Sql Server ou Oracle) pour finir par des spcifiques.

En ce moment, je suis sur un projet permettant de lancer un publipostage  partie de ma base paie (les coordonnes, salaire...) et d'autres lments ajouter dans un formulaire Access; et les dbuts sont difficiles.

----------


## kOrt3x

Bienvenue l'ami  ::ccool::

----------

